# Caught on video: Uber driver road rage ends in fight on street



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.fox5dc.com/news/local-news/video-of-dc-uber-ride-shows-road-rage-crash-and-street-fight
WASHINGTON (FOX 5 DC) - A D.C. area Uber driver is off the job and a woman is recovering after a ride from hell on Sunday. Video shows a female Uber driver pulling a knife, crashing her car and getting into a brawl with another driver.
Tarika Dawson said she often uses Uber to travel from Southeast to Prince George's County, and on Sunday, she was heading to Forman Mills in Forestville.

Dawson said her driver was annoyed that the driver behind them was following too closely. She was so annoyed that she got out of the car to confront the driver according to video Dawson was posting to Snapchat.

"She got out of the car and went over to the car and was yelling at the lady, opened up the lady's door," said Dawson. "I started to record everything because at this point, I just didn't know what to expect."
She said her driver realized that the woman had a child in her vehicle. In the video, you can hear the driver say, "You got a baby in your backseat, you got lucky."
Dawson then recorded the driver holding a knife next to the steering wheel.
"At this point, I'm kind of scared," said Dawson. "I'm kind of nervous. I don't know what she's going to do. I wanted to get out the car, but I didn't want to get out on Suitland Parkway. I didn't want to stay on Suitland Parkway. So it was just like, 'Please hurry up and get me to my destination.'"
The ride wasn't over yet. Dawson said the two drivers were trying to get around each other and her driver was too close to the other woman's car as she stopped for a red light. Dawson was still recording when her Uber slammed into the back of the other vehicle.
"We hit the back of the lady that was in front of us and she got out the car and said, 'My daughter was in the car,' and started fighting my Uber driver," said Dawson.
Video shows the two women brawling on Marlboro Pike and Forestville Road.
Dawson said the woman in the other car left the scene before police arrived. Prince George's County Police confirm that and tell FOX 5 the crash is now under investigation.
Dawson went to the hospital Monday. She says she wasn't wearing a seat belt and was in a lot of pain.
"I need to get my own car," she said. "I don't want to do Uber no more."
A spokeswoman for Uber said Monday evening, "Violence is not tolerated on the Uber app. This driver's access has been removed pending investigation."


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Soon, "Rideshare driver" would be classified as the newest form of mental illness.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.fox5dc.com/news/local-news/video-of-dc-uber-ride-shows-road-rage-crash-and-street-fight
> WASHINGTON (FOX 5 DC) - A D.C. area Uber driver is off the job and a woman is recovering after a ride from hell on Sunday. Video shows a female Uber driver pulling a knife, crashing her car and getting into a brawl with another driver.
> Tarika Dawson said she often uses Uber to travel from Southeast to Prince George's County, and on Sunday, she was heading to Forman Mills in Forestville.
> 
> ...


Down here in Georgia she would've caught a bullet the second she opened up a stranger's car door at a red light.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

So she sees that the driver is bat shit crazy, but at no point thinks to put on her seat belt. That would have been the first thing I did.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> So she sees that the driver is bat shit crazy, but at no point thinks to put on her seat belt. That would have been the first thing I did.


Not me. I would have gotten out of the car right then and there.
I mean she was holding a knife in her hand and that would've been it for me. But when you have rates this low expect to have drivers like this. Get a clue Uber.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Soon, "Rideshare driver" would be classified as the newest form of mental illness.


Transporting people for money, but calling that "rideshare" is one of the symptoms.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm guessing there was no tip on this ride.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Tailgating is a problem... most drivers should have at least 2-5 seconds of gap... i slow down on purpose if somebody tailgating ( when no pax inside vehicle)... this makes them mad.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> Tailgating is a problem... most drivers should have at least 2-5 seconds of gap...


Agreed. The driving in this country is _abysmal_; worse by far than in any other of the many countries I have driven in. The US has the dubious "honour" of regularly topping the accident statistics in terms of number of road fatalities among developed, first world western nations.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm guessing there was no tip on this ride.


Two drivers tipped eachother over in a parking lot. No further tipping was required.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Someone at Uber is getting fired.
Their statement forgot to say ,"Safety is our top priority."


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

"The driver had only been working for Uber a short time."


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Someone at Uber is getting fired.
> Their statement forgot to say ,"Safety is our top priority."


The "copy and paste" hot key was broken


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

She had a knife and still seemed to be at the loosing end of that encounter.


----------



## yonstar (Oct 30, 2017)

mbd said:


> Tailgating is a problem... most drivers should have at least 2-5 seconds of gap... i slow down on purpose if somebody tailgating ( when no pax inside vehicle)... this makes them mad.


Me too  I like brake checks! I want them to crash


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.fox5dc.com/news/local-news/video-of-dc-uber-ride-shows-road-rage-crash-and-street-fight
> WASHINGTON (FOX 5 DC) - A D.C. area Uber driver is off the job and a woman is recovering after a ride from hell on Sunday. Video shows a female Uber driver pulling a knife, crashing her car and getting into a brawl with another driver.
> Tarika Dawson said she often uses Uber to travel from Southeast to Prince George's County, and on Sunday, she was heading to Forman Mills in Forestville.
> 
> ...


" I DONT WANT TO DO UBER NO MORE "!

I.P.O. COMING SOON !

" NO NEED TO TIP " !



Luber4.9 said:


> "The driver had only been working for Uber a short time."


Like. MOST OF THEM !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> "I need to get my own car," she said. "I don't want to do Uber no more."


Now THAT made me LOL. How does she think I feel?

And, yea, someone opens my door they going to get met with a surprising amount of violence.
Also, I was taught young (and the hard way) that inside a car is not a good place for physical confrontation. If I don't see any other way around it, I'd rather be on my feet, and will exit to take the party out in the open.


----------

